# Pros and Cons of LED



## LaDyLuCk23 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I have a 400 watt HPS light that im using and it gets really hot . I want to buy some new lights and was thinking of getting LEDs for a couple of reasons...#1 reason is that i heard helicopters cant see leds from their inferred view #2 less heat and more power ie 120 watt = 600 HPS...I just dont want a small yield. Can anyone tell me the pros and cons of LEDS? kiss-ass


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 30, 2009)

Helicopters can't see any light system using infrared (FLIR), they are looking at the heat generated from the grow room. If you are looking at a grow of 1000w or less, there probably is no need to worry about FLIR since you won't generate enough heat to get the attention of the police. There are many legal things that make heat like computers or stereo equipment. 

LEDs are more efficient which means they convert more of the electrical energy into light so put out less heat on a watt per watt basis. This means 100w of HID (MH or HPS) will create more heat than 100w of LED. LED also has the potential to give the plants only the light it needs and not waste energy producing light in parts of the spectrum of lower PAR. These facts combined is why LED can produce similar results to higher wattage lamps with less. 
That said, it is not true that 120w LED is equivalent to 600w HPS. That's complete bullshit invented by marketers of LED. Without getting technical, LED do not have the intensity necessary to produce flowering like HID can. Higher watt LED may start approaching the ability of HPS during flowering but that day is still in the future and even then, those LED arrays with a ballast still produce a lot of heat. I also doubt you will see an efficiency ratio of 5 to 1 like the adverts claim. 

Bottom line is if you want good drugs, use MH or HPS to flower and use traditional methods to control the heat. LED might be a good option in the future but for now, especially if you're a newbie, stick to tried and true methods, HID or CFL.


----------



## MeisterYo (Oct 30, 2009)

120w led doesn't equal 600watts hps.

I'd say figure out what is wrong with your current setup and tweak it.

I can keep a room pretty cool with a 400w in it.

What is your set up like?

If you want to know more about leds try here first then search led

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/229910-led-light-users-please-click.html


----------



## MeisterYo (Oct 30, 2009)

most importantly what reflector are you using in how small a space?


----------



## MeisterYo (Oct 30, 2009)

Pro of LED

1. Low Heat if any depending on how they are made.
2. Spectrum tuned to plants needs
3. Lower wattage then typical growlights, this is getting less true though
4.Compact
5. Easy to hang and move

Cons of LED

1. Expensive as fuck sometimes, but isn't anything new?
2. Not as intense as HID so the light doesn't penetrate through thick as well
3.So many models and manufacturers out there mass producing, that sometimes inferior leds get used, in the end just an overpriced veg light gets made. 
4.Lots of misinformation out there about LEDs, so not to many old school led growers so everyone is most likely a newb to moderately experienced led grower. Wade through the BS to find good LED info. Google pinetreelane


----------



## jeebuscheebus (Oct 30, 2009)

If heat is an issue your money could be better spent on some liquid cooled setup.


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 30, 2009)

If you working in a small area yes LED's are the way to go, are they costly? If you want to play your going to pay

There are a few people growing around here with pretty good success, just look around


----------



## MeisterYo (Oct 31, 2009)

I put expensive because thats the one major gripe people have.


----------



## Apache (Oct 31, 2009)

Check out this Video I just found...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh9oGroryoc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## LaDyLuCk23 (Oct 31, 2009)

thank you all for your help...i saw a video of a police heli circling a grow house and all you could see was one 1000w light and you could tell it was a light...idk i guess im a lil worried. Right now my setup is in my closet and my flower room is 65 inches high and 32 inches wide and goes 25 inches in, dwc 5 gallon. my light is about 2 years old so i have a old reflector. 

this is my light but it has an older reflector
http://cgi.ebay.com/400-watt-HPS-GROW-LIGHT-400w-System-Hydroponic-sun-lamp_W0QQitemZ120462772924QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0c240abc


120watt = 600 HPS?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-120-watt-LED-GROW-LIGHT-HYDROPONIC-120w-600-HPS-UFO_W0QQitemZ120486174279QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0d891e47

apache thats a great video


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 31, 2009)

it real tough to get away from HID.

why? because it has worked for so long. i think LED is the new CFL. your gonna have skepticism, until people see it with their eyes.

I personally love new technology, I'm an HID guy, but the LED's are impressive. i see in the future 1000w arrays, and cheaper prices. just gotta get them chinese to make them,he he.


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 31, 2009)

LaDyLuCk23 said:


> thank you all for your help...i saw a video of a police heli circling a grow house and all you could see was one 1000w light and you could tell it was a light...idk i guess im a lil worried. Right now my setup is in my closet and my flower room is 65 inches high and 32 inches wide and goes 25 inches in, dwc 5 gallon. my light is about 2 years old so i have a old reflector.
> 
> this is my light but it has an older reflector
> http://cgi.ebay.com/400-watt-HPS-GROW-LIGHT-400w-System-Hydroponic-sun-lamp_W0QQitemZ120462772924QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0c240abc
> ...


Not sure what you mean by "you could tell it was a light". FLIR cannot see through walls. It can only read the heat signature. It is impossible to determine what is creating the heat.

Apache's video isn't relevant since we aren't growing tomatoes and vegetative growth isn't the issue. You can veg easily with many light sources. Your heat problem is most likely to occur during flowering, which is also where HPS is best (they aren't typically used for vegging). 
Let's see a video or pics of flowering with LEDs. That's where most people have an issue with them. They aren't going to be considered an HID replacement unless you can get buds when using them.


----------



## LaDyLuCk23 (Oct 31, 2009)

yea yea yea nvm about the video ur right i just had 2 rewatch it with sound......http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1415100

well that changes the way i look at things lol


----------



## MeisterYo (Nov 1, 2009)

Very unlikely you would get busted with just a 400w from flyovers.

That reflector looks horrible for that small of a space as far as heat control is concerned. so I would say have an exhaust pulling heat out from the reflector and an intake blowing in fresh cool air from the bottom, then you will start to have an airflow where the heat is constantly sucked out, hopefully lowering temps in the grow room.

Or get a reflector that puts glass between the bulb and plants like a cooltube and just vent the bulb and have a fan on the plants.

although,my setup has been so far so good.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 1, 2009)

you would have to be already fucked up at that point. when they fly over with a helicopter, they are not doing a spot check. that is, they are confirming what they already know.

i would not be at all paranoid about helicopters, unless you are doing some scandalous shit. like working for the police, and growing. LEO in general don't take kindly that sorta shit.


----------

